# ED Redelivery Advice



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Purchased my 550 from a dealer that was recommended on Bimmerfest and everything was going well until the dealer will not provide a temp tag so I can do title work in my home state. My Insurance agent has provide dealer with coverage document.Dealer has sent to my second home the title work which is 1,500 miles from my home state. Called home state tag office will not do title work by mail and they suggested a temp tag. Dealer will not release car without me providing metal Tag. He claims he explained this issue at order time.....I do not recall. I am in Maine trying to pick up car in Mass. And get to Alabama for thanksgiving with my 88 year old mother and on to Florida. The dealer I thinks expects me to do title work in Florida and come back to Mass. And pick up car when tag is in hand. Any advice.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Every dealer is different with their policies. But for the record it is clearly possible. I purchsed from a dealer in TX and told them I wanted to register in Florida. Upon re-delivery I had a Florida metal plate given to me. I believe they just called a tag agency in Florida and it all worked out.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

MASS may also have a "transport permit" also. This allows you to transport your car back home in events like these. However, your roadtrip after makes things more complicated since the permit is usually on good for up to a few days.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks festers for the quick response. I think this mistake maybe costly and delay use of car for the holidays. I called my service advisor in Florida to see if he could pull a rabbit out of the hat. He working on it and will call me later.


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

Just wondering if you still have your European German tourist plates from ED and if they are still valid. Maybe you could just put them on the car and just drive down. 

Seriously, good luck....


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

As stated before it is doable. I purchased in GA, registered in OH . My dealer was not only able to provide me with temp plates but also took care of my OH registration. All I did was wait for the plates in the mail.

Actually, I wanted to just get temp plates then do the registration in OH myself thinking it would have been faster, but dealer stated that BMWFS was now forcing them to do the registration themselves on cars being leased.


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

cheikh82 said:


> ... but dealer stated that BMWFS was now forcing them to do the registration themselves on cars being leased.


With that being said, I would be calling BMWFS or the ED office and discussing with them. Perhaps they can "persuade" the dealer to do their job.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

The people I bought from (also board sponsors) didn't provide a temp plate, but the Performance Center folks were kind enough to give me a 30 day temporary so i could get home!


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

The progress report: There is something to be said these days when you encounter outstanding American's doing outstanding work for American's. I went back to my roots in South Alabama to reach out for help in this matter. This morning, I e mailed the unsigned dealer purchase agreement, the MSO, my driver Lic and had another friend issue insurance coverage to a very nice young lady at the local DMV. Tonight my temp tag is on the fast track to the dealer. Yesterday I failed to win at plan A or B so there is a lot be said about having and working a plan C. The 550 should be deliveried today to the dealer from the Port of NJ. Monday is expected to be redelivery day. The Bimmerfest Family has been outstanding as well. You can not put a price on all the information contained within "This Family Network". The Country maybe in the tank but festers just focus on the positive and bring value to the table everyday. I sincerely appreciate all of you that help me and wish all festers Safe and Enjoyable Holiday Season. MackMan


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Mackman said:


> The progress report: There is something to be said these days when you encounter outstanding American's doing outstanding work for American's. I went back to my roots in South Alabama to reach out for help in this matter. This morning, I e mailed the unsigned dealer purchase agreement, the MSO, my driver Lic and had another friend issue insurance coverage to a very nice young lady at the local DMV. Tonight my temp tag is on the fast track to the dealer. Yesterday I failed to win at plan A or B so there is a lot be said about having and working a plan C. The 550 should be deliveried today to the dealer from the Port of NJ. Monday is expected to be redelivery day. The Bimmerfest Family has been outstanding as well. You can not put a price on all the information contained within "This Family Network". The Country maybe in the tank but festers just focus on the positive and bring value to the table everyday. I sincerely appreciate all of you that help me and wish all festers Safe and Enjoyable Holiday Season. MackMan


Just dont go over to the Politcal Science board or you may change that opinion. lol.

Congrats on working it out. There is always a solution out there! I am super jealous that you are getting your car back before me.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

MonkeyCMonkeyD, Special thanks to you for your guidance along the way. You are right, you were a few days ahead of me at the Welt. I dropped off on 10/12 Airport Munich, car on the Aida 10/21, car off loaded 2100hr on 11/8 in NJ. No kidding your feed back was priceless and made the a huge difference. Your ears should have been burning. You should plan road trip to maine next summer Lobster on me...more


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

So weird I was just looking in my inbox and never saw the last two messages you sent. So I guess my burning ears was not working. Damn.

Our boats left the same day. Damn east coasters. lol. I used to work for a bunch of papers in Maine. Wiscasset, Camden, etc. Such an incredible area. Gorgeous. And if you ever need to buy a special lady a special gift, one of the most amazing jewelers around is in Camden. Been using him for years. He is really incredible and has a great little shop right off the harbor. Thomas Michaels Designs.

Make sure you post pics when she is back among the fall colors. Hell yeah!


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like a return visit should be in play. The place remains as you last saw it. We are generally here from May to Oct. Purchased an old fire station and build chair for sale in the reconstructed building. I'll give you my e amil on PM


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

Who in MA? Peabody drove our X5 up and did the tags for us at the town hall when I still lived up there... That, a transit tag, or a AAA truck and straight 2's on the CSI survey should get you out of there. 

Buying cars in MA is such a PITA. To think that where in other parts of the country having the bill of sale in the glovebox is good enough! You could give the dealer the benefit of the doubt that you wanted to register the car where taxes are less atrocious.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The dealer is not being difficult. In Massachusetts, there is no such thing as a "temp plate", "transport plate", etc. You can not drive a car off the lot in MA without permanent plates attached, unless you can get your own temp plate from your state DMV. Another option is to bring plates with you from another car and use those to drive it home, but you'll need to make sure that you are legal to do that in your state and that you are also insured while doing so.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

SARAFIL said:


> The dealer is not being difficult. In Massachusetts, there is no such thing as a "temp plate", "transport plate", etc. You can not drive a car off the lot in MA without permanent plates attached, unless you can get your own temp plate from your state DMV. Another option is to bring plates with you from another car and use those to drive it home, but you'll need to make sure that you are legal to do that in your state and that you are also insured while doing so.


The transit tag is from Maine. I did that once, and the next time just had them deliver the car to me. I think difficult means them sending the docs to the wrong state, and lacking the intelligence that out of state buyers need special handling to drive their cars off the lot. Granted, I'll bet BMW of Peabody would have charged us more if the moron hadn't written Falmouth, MA, since nothing of exists outside the commonwealth (sarcasm).

Its the MA gov't revenge for the liquor stores and fireworks in New Hampshire.


----------



## Mackman (Jun 14, 2012)

Redelivery is not going so well. My timing and general planning for redelivery hit bottom. The car arrived in NJ 10/8 and off loaded at 21:00. 10/14 custom obtains car and up and until 10/21 car has not been released. The tag issue in Mass was solved by Alabama-DMV. Dealers paperwork indicated car was to be delivered to dealer on 10/18. In Washington DC and heading south leaving car behind. Professional Car Hauler has been contacted and arrangements being made for redelivery of a redelivery. Got to take are of other business and could not wait in Maine any longer and it was getting cold. Maybe this is a Christmas Car!!!!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

How did it end?


----------

